# 12v Analog clock



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

anybody know where i can find a analog clock that runs on 12volts that can fit in the DIN pocket, hopefully oval shaped like the clocks in the new Infiniti's. I hope i don't have to actually get one for a infiniti


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Check some of the old 60's and 70's parts magazines.


----------

